# Bassett-Lowke 2 1/2" Flying Scotsman



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

These engines were made by B/L in the 1960s and were supplied in kit form. It is difficult to establish just how many were in the production run but perhaps no more than 50 or so.
They do come up from time to time but you can virtually gaurantee that the would need re- boilering as mine was by John Shawe some years ago. Mine also benefits from a regular service as for instance, my super heater had corroded badly on my last visit.
These models were spirit fired and with displacement lubricaters.
They were made for the Gauge 3 market and run on 2 1/2" gauge track (64mm) You can see it running on youtube on my conventional large scale 45mm railway with an additional rail fitted to the outside at 64mm.
It fits in rather well!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4DVgWNSjyA


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Bassett-Lowke 2 1/2" Flying Scotsman*

What a train. And I love the track!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. Beautiful layout too. Even steam layout can have some scenery. Looks like that track has Ga 3, Ga 1 and Ga 0.

Anybody run Ga 3 in the U.S.?

Thanks again, Bob


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one beautiful train! Thanks for posting!

Matt


----------



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

Trevor, very nice to see the Flying Scotsman in action again. It reminded me of that glorious afternoon last September when I was fortunate to be able to attend a Gauge 3 meeting with you and was able to video your B/L Flying Scotsman in fine form. For those that did not see the film clip then, here is a link to it


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice run!

The size of the boiler in gauge 3 is probably more forgiving than the 250 cc boiler in the Aster G1. 


We have a couple of people with ga 3 rails added to their line in Seattle area

jim


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim
Yes, it's a pretty big boiler on the G3 Scotsman.
The eight burners generate a lot of heat so I can keep the by-pass closed for good periods whilst running and keep pushing water into the boiler.
The sight glass will eventually 'top' so drive the engine on the by-pass and open it for short periods when required.
Pressure remains more or less constant. You need a fair size boiler for that to happen.
A 16mm (type) RC system is not necessary on this engine. When it disappears round the corner you know it will be coming out the other side, more or less as it went in. Famous last words!


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

David, thanks for sharing the video. It is a very nice clip.


----------



## Tallguy888 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Restoring*

Hi

I just wanted to add, I'm restoring one of these trains well trying too but having to build from scratch as I'm missing so many parts, but I hope mine looks as nice as yours one day.

Regards Derek


----------

